# Cameras for sale various types



## BernieSC (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a few possibly rare or unusal cameras for sale that I have collected over the years.  Take a look at the page from the link i have here and if anyone is interested please email me with an offer.

http://www.browphotoizonphoto.com/salepage.html


----------

